# Greyfox Home Wiring Issue



## tking56 (Oct 15, 2012)

I recently bought a home that has a GreyFox system installed. I am not yet sure what is being controlled by it but suspect it is being used for audio since there are ceiling mounted speakers in the home. The problem I have is that there is a high pitch constant noise that seems to be coming from the main box. My home inspector seemed to think it may be a bad transformer somewhere but I have not checked the panel in detail yet to see if I can find something like that. Anyone have experience with the Greyfox home wiring systems? I am supposed to hear from ONQ Legrand since they are the new manufacturers of the Greyfox systems but am not holding my breath.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thread moved to Electronics in Home support
============================

Hi i have moved your thread to the above location to better assist you.

I would wait to see what the manufacturer can advise you too do first.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not seen any.

Here is a basic install guide for your reference: http://www.greyfoxservices.com/manuals/GreyfoxInstallationManual.pdf

But there are so many different models, I'm not sure what you are using. In any case, you would need to figure out what model you have and how it's setup. Basic troubleshooting would be to eliminate components/speakers one by one until the hum stops, then you will know the cause. Unless it's power to the unit itself.


----------

